
Show HN: Building public crypto art in the Ethereum network - plavreshin
https://medium.com/ethplace/building-public-crypto-art-in-the-ethereum-network-fded5d8c3b8e
======
anonfunction
Reminds me of
[https://thousandetherhomepage.com/](https://thousandetherhomepage.com/)

